# Dell Latitude m166st

## Jeff In Motion

I would like to install Gentoo on my Dell Latitude m166st laptop, however, I do not have a bootable cdrom drive.  I can't do netboot either.  Are there any other options for me?  Is there a floppy boot disk I can use to start the boot, then have it read from the cdrom later, like most other distros have? ( I can have both the floppy and cdrom hooked up at the same time ).  I'm willing to try anything, so any suggestions are welcome.  Thank you...

-Jeff In Motion

----------

